# A/C expansion valve, hard to replace?



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

I posted this same question on the .org, just thought I'd try here as well. My mechanic tested my A/C last year (I thought it needed recharged since it wasn't getting cool enough), and he figured I need a new expansion valve. He told me this would be very difficult, time consuming, and expensive to replace, so I waited. It's getting warmer now, and I have a 2 yr. old son, and a pregnant wife so A/C is a must!!! It's only about a $50 part. Is this something I can do myself?
P.S. my brother-in-law has all the A/C equipment for handling the freon (sp?), but he doesn't know the maxima, and lives 2 hrs. away so he can't look at the car now.
Anyone know about this?


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

wow, I didnt even know you could buy those seperate. Yes, I am almost positive they are a total pain as I'm sure you'd have to take off the clutch from the compressor (not fun) Personally, I'd buy a $50-75 used compressor with some sort of warranty and install it. Its pretty simple to do if you've ever worked on cars before.

WalMart has a R134a recharge kit for around 35 bucks too... So you'll have around $100 when its done.

-corey


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for answering! It's aufully hard to find out anything about repairing the A/C. Maybe I'll learn that I shouldn't have been messing with it at all? Perhaps I will pick up a compressor and try to save a few bucks by doing this myself.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

not a prob, glad to help... let us know how it goes.

you might want to conisder replacing the O-rings that go on the high and low side of your compressor just to be thourough.....

-corey


----------

